# problem in starting scponly in jail



## vibaceta (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a problem with scponly service which is mounted in a jail, to split the jail has no problem. but when you restart it manually:
(within the jail)
`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/scponly restart`

I get the following error:


```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/scponlyc restart
hosting3/dev
notfound/dev
parvularia/dev
enfermeria/dev
musica/dev
estadistica/dev
nutricion/dev
filosofia/dev
sociologia/dev
trabajosocial/dev
meteorologia/dev
odontologia/dev
fisica/dev
biomar/dev
cft/dev
deuv/dev
dae/dev
hosting3/dev
rmdir: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/hosting3/dev: Directory not empty
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/scponlyc: ERROR: Unable to remove /usr/local/www/apache22/data/hosting3/dev
```

*E*very time you add an account with the script scponly (setup_chroot.sh) manually add the directory /dev/null and I think the file (permissions 0666).

*H*ow I can solve this problem?

regards


----------

